# How much did you charge for your very first photo shoot



## topazsol

Technically I am not a professional yet because I have never been paid to do a photo shoot. But I got my very 1st customer. She wants me to photograph her sister's wedding reception. I vowed to never do weddings but this is just the reception a week after the wedding and I am told it is very casual, more of a family get together. A friend of mine asked me to do it and I agreed. I told her $50 for however many edited photos on a disc. I am going to take a lot of photos and I'll just put the ones I like the most on a disc. I know this price is very low but I am so new to photography still, I got my camera in May and since then I have been taking non stop photos, getting steadily better. I just want to finally go ahead and do it. 

Did you charge way more than this for your 1st shoot? How much did you charge and what did it include?


----------



## o hey tyler

I charged nothing until I was confident enough in my skills to warrant charging. Less legal trouble that way. You can say "I'm still in the learning process, but after the images are delivered, I will accept tips or donations."


----------



## Artook

Topazsol this is a fine start off price. I charged $35 for my first family photo shoot on the grounds I was just getting started and my equipment was basic i.e. cheap to begin with so if the photographs did not turn out perfect then the complaints would be minimal at best. (you get what you pay for) But as it turned out I was better than I gave myself credit for and the family gladly paid $35 for 1 11x10, 8x11 , 6 wallets and a few hours time shoot.

Again I think your price for your maiden shoot is more than appropriate and fair.

                                       Artook


----------



## jaomul

o hey tyler said:


> I charged nothing until I was confident enough in my skills to warrant charging. Less legal trouble that way. You can say "I'm still in the learning process, but after the images are delivered, I will accept tips or donations."


 A great way to start out


----------



## imagemaker46

I  think made $200 off my first photo shoot when I was 13 years old. Sold 6 photos from a professional football game for use in a game day program.  Back in 1969 it was  a huge sum of money, especially to a 13 year old.


----------



## sm4him

o hey tyler said:


> I charged nothing until I was confident enough in my skills to warrant charging. Less legal trouble that way. You can say "I'm still in the learning process, but after the images are delivered, I will accept tips or donations."



^+1
And while I like Tyler's wording better, the two times I have not managed to talk someone OUT of the idea of having ME do their portraits, I've said something more like: "Flowers and bugs are one thing, but I have zero people photography skills, so if you continue to absolutely insist, knowing both my skill level and my equipment (or lack thereof), then I will do it. But I will not charge you upfront, and then after the images are delivered, and you see just how bad they s*ck, you can go pay a real portrait photographer and get what you actually want." 

The first time I had this conversation was in April, when I relented and did a portrait shoot of my niece, her hubby, their baby and 5 other family members. It was, in my opinion, an unmitigated disaster, but they oohed and aahed and seemed to genuinely LOVE the godawful photos I created.

The second time I had this conversation was today.  I suspect the results will be just about the same.


----------



## Haya.H

I made $100 my "fake first shoot"........... it was a wedding. Lmao yeah... they turned out horrible. But it was more of a "omg... no photographer we need someone quick and cheap" so thats where I came in. I didn't want to take the money but they insisted (because I know that i'm not ready to do weddings, nor am I sure I ever will be lol.) but my first real shoot i charged $75 for senior pictures. They turned out great and she really really liked them. So my first shoot I made $75.  

 Btw I think only YOU can tell how much you can charge because you know the quility and the level of your skills. 

good luck!


----------



## 3bayjunkie

I charged $100 for my first wedding which was also my first paid photo shoot. I would have charged more but it was for a friend and was last minute notice.

My second wedding i bumped it up to $500. I probably made $300 profit after its all said and done. With that i included a free mini wedding accordion style pocket album and all of the printed proofs.

At the moment i use a canon EOS 1v and Canon EOS 3 camera bodies. I only own a 50mm f/1.8 so i rent for weddings the following: 
50mm f/1.2, 16-35mm f/2.8, 70-200mm f/2.8, 100mm f/2.8.

The reason i rent is because it only costs me less than $100 to rent all four of those lenses for one day. So until i start getting 20 or 30 weddings a year, its really not financially smart to buy them all.

I spent less than $1000 on my whole kit and that gives me two pro camera bodies and a 50mm prime lens. Try doing that with a digital slr


----------



## animotionphoto

Think about it as business before photography. Whether you charge 1 cent or $50, if you charged any amount for services, and if you're sued, those fifty dollars you earned is the change you'll need towards the $5000 you'll need just to retain counsel to defend you. That number is small compared to the number if you lose. Either way you're out. I dont know what the lawsuit laws are in Oregon are, but here in Texas, you can sue someone in small claims court for up to $10K for a mere $75 application fee. That makes it enticing and affordable for anyone, especially a disgruntled bride or mother inlaw, to get some payback on wedding expenses. 

I'm still an amateur photographer myself, but not new to business, and not new to lawsuits. Before you spend money on advertising, spend it on insurance and contracts. I wouldnt even pass out business cards until you protect yourself. Once you're covered, your confidence will increase significantly allowing you to be creative unencumbered by worries.  Oh, don't forget to LLC yourself.


----------



## 3bayjunkie

Thats the whole point of having a contract written up by a lawyer who knows what hes doing. Good luck!


----------



## orljustin

o hey tyler said:


> I charged nothing until I was confident enough in my skills to warrant charging. Less legal trouble that way. You can say "I'm still in the learning process, but after the images are delivered, I will accept tips or donations."



Not sure why you think not charging is some sort of protection, but if you want to go with that, feel free.

To the OP, "I got my camera in May and since then I have been taking non stop photos, getting steadily better", wow, you've had your camera for 2 months, and you've hung out your shingle.  That's a month more than most new pros here, lol.  You should be charging at least $60!


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl

topazsol said:


> Technically I am not a professional yet because I have never been paid to do a photo shoot. But I got my very 1st customer. She wants me to photograph her sister's wedding reception. I vowed to never do weddings but this is just the reception a week after the wedding and I am told it is very casual, more of a family get together. A friend of mine asked me to do it and I agreed. I told her $50 for however many edited photos on a disc. I am going to take a lot of photos and I'll just put the ones I like the most on a disc. I know this price is very low but I am so new to photography still, I got my camera in May and since then I have been taking non stop photos, getting steadily better. I just want to finally go ahead and do it.
> 
> Did you charge way more than this for your 1st shoot? How much did you charge and what did it include?


FREE OF CHARGE, you are not experienced at all. Making them pay for inexperience isn't fair


----------



## topazsol

I think $50 it is!


----------



## RedStickChick

My first freelance shoot got me about $300 after all was said and done. I charge between $250-$300 now.


----------



## Raian-san

First gig was $300 Engagement photos and Engagement Tea Ceremony video. 

It's all depends on how good, and confident you are. I was a fast learner so it wasn't hard to me, and I knew I can deliver quality over $300.


----------



## IByte

I got practice, experience, lunch and a few brews :thumbup:


----------



## camerateur

topazsol said:
			
		

> I think $50 it is!



Good job, haha.

I mean no offense to the "FREE OF CHARGE, you're not experienced at all" person..
But if you have shown samples of work and you have warned them beforehand, then they should know what they're getting.
Aside from that, that is an entire evening of shooting and another day or more (depending how  fast you work) of editing.
50 is  not too much for some nice memories and that much time to put in. 
If they didn't have you, I'm sure they would take snapshots themselves, which could be awful!!
 I know how people that don't know about photography take pictures... 
They'll take a picture of mostly background mess and hardly the subject 
or they will overexpose with flash (and think it looks just fine) 
or take all posed pictures and no candids.
 (mind you I havent seen  your work  but any amount of studying  photography will help and the fact that you participate in a photo forum can only be a good thing-- as far as  your dedication to learning goes) 
50 is a small price to pay for ACTUALLY VIEWABLE memories.. So good luck. Do research beforehand and don't let us down haha


----------



## camerateur

Btw, although I dont think fifty is far fetched for this job, I do  agree with the "I'm still learning, tips/donations are appreciated after you see the pictures" approach. 
Seems  very reasonable, especially since you want experience  

Experience= priceless


----------



## o hey tyler

orljustin said:
			
		

> Not sure why you think not charging is some sort of protection, but if you want to go with that, feel free.
> 
> To the OP, "I got my camera in May and since then I have been taking non stop photos, getting steadily better", wow, you've had your camera for 2 months, and you've hung out your shingle.  That's a month more than most new pros here, lol.  You should be charging at least $60!



No money exchanging hands negates any possibility of going to court. 

How is that not playing it safe?


----------



## orljustin

o hey tyler said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you think not charging is some sort of protection, but if you want to go with that, feel free.
> 
> To the OP, "I got my camera in May and since then I have been taking non stop photos, getting steadily better", wow, you've had your camera for 2 months, and you've hung out your shingle.  That's a month more than most new pros here, lol.  You should be charging at least $60!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No money exchanging hands negates any possibility of going to court.
> 
> How is that not playing it safe?
Click to expand...


Again, I'm not sure why you think that negates any possible liability.


----------



## o hey tyler

Because a photographer that offered to shoot for free and made the client aware that they an amateur photographer, yet rendered images deemed unsatisfactory by the client would not be found liable or suffer any loss in court. The client made the choice to go with someone offering their work for free rather than seeking a professional. It would be laughed out of a courtroom. 

On the other side of the coin, a photographer charging $100 to a client with certain expectations for their money, yet not being able to deliver on the expected images, would stand to loose at least $100 if brought to small claims court. In addition to negative publicity for their "business venture."


----------



## rexbobcat

orljustin said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you think not charging is some sort of protection, but if you want to go with that, feel free.
> 
> To the OP, "I got my camera in May and since then I have been taking non stop photos, getting steadily better", wow, you've had your camera for 2 months, and you've hung out your shingle.  That's a month more than most new pros here, lol.  You should be charging at least $60!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No money exchanging hands negates any possibility of going to court.
> 
> How is that not playing it safe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not sure why you think that negates any possible liability.
Click to expand...


What proof would the client have of any kind of transaction between the photographer and them? And besides, depending on the law, rendering a service and exchanging money is a business transaction, which requires a business licenses etc...

It's kind of hard to prove damages to a court that has no proof of anything.


----------



## topazsol

It went way better than expected! Everyone was happy all around.


----------



## orljustin

o hey tyler said:


> Because a photographer that offered to shoot for free and made the client aware that they an amateur photographer, yet rendered images deemed unsatisfactory by the client would not be found liable or suffer any loss in court. The client made the choice to go with someone offering their work for free rather than seeking a professional. It would be laughed out of a courtroom.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, a photographer charging $100 to a client with certain expectations for their money, yet not being able to deliver on the expected images, would stand to loose at least $100 if brought to small claims court. In addition to negative publicity for their "business venture."



The exchange of money or not does not indicate a absoluation of a responsibility to provide the requested service.  "Hey, I'll shoot your wedding for free", but you forgot to put in the memory card... Guess who's going to get in trouble?


----------



## o hey tyler

orljustin said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because a photographer that offered to shoot for free and made the client aware that they an amateur photographer, yet rendered images deemed unsatisfactory by the client would not be found liable or suffer any loss in court. The client made the choice to go with someone offering their work for free rather than seeking a professional. It would be laughed out of a courtroom.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, a photographer charging $100 to a client with certain expectations for their money, yet not being able to deliver on the expected images, would stand to loose at least $100 if brought to small claims court. In addition to negative publicity for their "business venture."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exchange of money or not does not indicate a absoluation of a responsibility to provide the requested service.  "Hey, I'll shoot your wedding for free", but you forgot to put in the memory card... Guess who's going to get in trouble?
Click to expand...


No one? Because there's no proof of liability.


----------



## mrsjills3

topazsol said:


> It went way better than expected! Everyone was happy all around.



Congratulations   I'm glad everything went well for you!!
I just started doing shoots for free for friends and family.  My friend from my first shoot shared the pictures with a friend of hers and now she wants to hire me...it scares me!

Edit* And I just read the date on this post...lol!  Oops!  But I'm still glad it went well!


----------



## MK3Brent

$2250


----------



## 12sndsgood

in this instance its not much diffrence then working for free. he was likely working for less then minimum wage.


----------



## ghache

in 2012, should anyone work for free? no, even if your sweeping a floor for the first time, expect to get paid minimum wage at least.

Here min wage is about 10$ bucks an hour. If you have a bit of experience and your client is ASKING YOU for your services even if you told them you where not an experienced professional, charge them at least min wage. portrait session, 1-2 hours, post processing, preparing the files for delivery, postage if any. of course it worth 50$. 

You don't even get a meal for 2 at a restaurant for 50$ Family photos for 50$ ? some people with not alot of money to spend will fit this nicely in their budget.


----------

